# Has anyone heard of Zofran



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Has anyone heard of Zofran? It was made for nausea and vomiting after chemotherapy and surgery. 1 study has been done using it for anxiety and apparently it's used for ocd now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes I see it quite a bit. Are you taking it and does it benefit you any? The reason I'm asking is, some people can not tolerate the SSRI's. Maybe that could be used in combination with them.

DazzieMae


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry for the late response Dazzie.
No i don't take it cause my doc doesn't think it will help.
I could get it off the net but it's very expensive.
Actually i think i'll buy it anyway.


----------

